# Do women get crazier as they get older?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm not a sexist. But, Do women get crazier as they get older?
What's your experience?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

No! They get meaner! And, that's a fact!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^ THIS ! ^^^

...and yes, there are a few advantages of not hearing as good when we get older.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I know for a fact, I'd never date nor marry a woman that appears that way. They bite don't they. LOL.

But yes, male or female both do. It's a maturation process. We get set in our way's and tend not to put up with crap. Anything other then that, maybe it's time to walk and say see you when I see you and don't make eye contact.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

100% fact!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Something like this ?............

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp2AtK11ynE


The other side of town..........Fishin' --Tim


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

No, you just notice it when you get older.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

I


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I


Yep,they get meaner and my wife doesn't look at news


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Can't live with them but can't live with out them


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*YOU BETCHA!!!!!*_


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

icebucketjohn said:


> _*YOU BETCHA!!!!!*_


Ya, they are all nuts!! Think ya found the perfect one, wait a while, they will change..Told my two boys..you think you want to get married..do yourself a favor...find a woman you cant stand, and buy her a house!!!


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I will be the odd ball here and say that I don't think woman get crazier... I am blessed each day I wake to see my wife and enjoy another day with her.. Being married to this woman for over 50 years and having a awesome Son has made my life complete... Think we both are just Crazier in love for each other the older we get.. I know I have been blessed and if she does get a little crazier it's ok with me.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't think they get crazier as they get older. I think they're born that way, the younger ones are just better at hiding it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Don't piss older women off. #1 they don't like being older. #2 it just doesn't take as much to piss em off. Seems they have a shorter fuse.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Agree with Triton, also believe most(all) women lose it when they realize they can't change a man like they planned on when they got together.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been pretty lucky so far with wife no. 2. She doesn't understand my obsessions with b(o)(o)bs and fishing but she has learned to accept them.... she's crazy in a good way too.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys, you have to get in control! Women have a shelf life, some longer than others, Men typically are like whiskey, we get better with age.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

After living with me for 17 years, my ex turned nuttier than a box of Nut Bars. Pretty sure I did it to her. My new wife, God bless her, seems to love me beyond the nuttiness.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like the honeymoon ain't over. There's always one way to tell,, when she comes in the bathroom to talk, when you're taking the morning constitutional, you can pretty much guess the honey moon's over. Sionara.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

crazy? not sure if that's the right word. I say they change, been with my wife 27 years and she used to bait her own hook, help me fillet fish, and cut up deer now those days are gone.i mean what is a guy to do?.....p.s she makes more money yearly than I do......so shes a keeper...lol


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

bats in the attic, nutty as a fruit cake, crazy in ways men cant imagine, evil , you betcha lolol


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been lucky so far. It's catching up though, can't walk as fast and get out of the way!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Guys, guys, guys, scooch your chairs up close here, Uncle Timbo is gonna give you some advice. I know you all tell your wives how much you love them, but when was the last time you showed them? I don't mean showed them with the timer on either. I mean take your time like you've hooked a Huskie Muskie on 10 lb test and you KNOW you've got to take your time with her or you're going to lose her. Huh?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

kayak1979 said:


> Congratulations you found a unicorn.


Thanks for your input, kayak1979, this is some very valuable data, very scientificy. I will add this to my database and collate the facts.--Tim


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

No matter how hot they are someone somewhere is tired of there sh't. Theyre all crazy every single one of them


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

G.lock said:


> Agree with Triton, also believe most(all) women lose it when they realize they can't change a man like they planned on when they got together.


I think that's a very accurate assessment ... my lovely spouse of 27 years can be ornerier than I ever get if she doesn't get things the way she wants ... she's been a great mom and in many ways a good partner but as we all do she has her faults that she doesn't recognize as such ... she can be a big time hypocrite and doesn't like being called on it ... she'll never admit it but I'm sure she thought that after a few years I'd "see the light" and be the guy she wanted to mold me into, unlike her first go round, who I never met but can understand some of his frustration ... when that hasn't happened it pisses her off ... I've mellowed considerably in those years but have the same standards and ideals as when we met, which are basically pretty high, but haven't changed a whole lot and she just can't understand how it is I haven't "grown up" and seen things her way ... of my dozen or so closest associates, only 2 would say they don't have major differences with their spouses, and that's probably about the right percentage ...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2wMHShlRLaiV1ltR0Q3bGJBQ3F5UFhYRnpXejdLTzc2WXIw/view?ts=586bc17c


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

There are two ways to handle women
1. does not work
2. does not work


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

as a friend of mine used to say "women are like coffee, with age they become cold and bitter"
just sayin....


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ve been married 41yrs ,and I have no complaints. I,d do it all over again. in a heart beat. guess I,m one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

This December it will be 47 years together and I to would do it all over again. Funny we were born 4 days apart at the same hospital. Guess we were made for each other.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2wMHShlRLaiV1ltR0Q3bGJBQ3F5UFhYRnpXejdLTzc2WXIw/view?ts=586bc17c


John - did you ever put a cot in that greenhouse you built? Cause if the wifey sees this......


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2wMHShlRLaiV1ltR0Q3bGJBQ3F5UFhYRnpXejdLTzc2WXIw/view?ts=586bc17c


Now that's funny as all hell!!!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Posed this question to my wife. She replied that they are born that way, it's always with them. As they grow up and mature they realize they don't need to keep a lid on and can let people know how they feel. They get tired of the crap said to them or put on them and learn to stand up for themselves. She says it's normal, we're the ones who think they're crazy. lol


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

At work she is the "Boss". At home I have to remind her she is not at work. Sometimes it gets heated. I have to step softly until it sinks in, then we're good! 31 yrs. and counting....


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Me an the ol' lady been married 30 years and we still use vaseline....
We put it on the bedroom door knob to keep the kids out.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Married 30 yrs and still have little ones? Put it away, lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Ya, they are all nuts!! Think ya found the perfect one, wait a while, they will change..Told my two boys..you think you want to get married..do yourself a favor...find a woman you cant stand, and buy her a house!!!


Either they will change, or they will try to change YOU! My buddy's wife gripes constantly whenever he goes hunting or fishing. He tells her he's the exact same guy that she married, so get over it already!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> There's always one way to tell,, when she comes in the bathroom to talk, when you're taking the morning constitutional, you can pretty much guess the honey moon's over. Sionara.


Really??? How's that conversation go??? Sounds like a fetish. LMAO


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Heck fire, I don't know, it ain't happened to me yet, I put Vaseline on the bathroom door knob to keep her arse out!
Ma, ma, ma mama didn't raise no fools.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Celebrating our 35th tomorrow. My wife has aged gracefully and has become more and more tolerant of me and my sometimes ornery side.

She is my best friend, my fishing buddy, can bait a hook and take off a catch. She looks great for a 66 year old and is a great chef. I am lucky I found her in my life.

When she wants something or to update something I always remind myself.............happy wife, happy life and I cave....within reason.

On the other hand..........I have 2 older sisters who are nuts, although my 2 younger sisters are not.

Go figure.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I have had the same one (Number 5) for 39 years yesterday, and love her more now than I did when I was dragged down that isle kicking and screaming in 78.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Reading here it looks like one in ten is a keeper.
Better odds fishing!


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Well sometimes as men I think we need to stop and look at ourselves and see how crazy we are. It is definitely a different type of crazy but we have the issues too and they keep coming back lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

- Wife went tent camping all the time before we got hitched.,
- Wife got a 22ft pull trailer a couple years after our vows.
- Wife finally said: _"Next time we go camping, I WANT ROOM SERVICE AND A JACQUIZZI"._ 

It's been over 30 years... that was the very last time she went camping.

YEAH...I GOT THE COT IN THE GREENHOUSE, JUST IN CASE...


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

icebucketjohn said:


> - Wife went tent camping all the time before we got hitched.,
> - Wife got a 22ft pull trailer a couple years after our vows.
> - Wife finally said: _"Next time we go camping, I WANT ROOM SERVICE AND A JACQUIZZI"._
> 
> ...


wow....they really do go crazy, mine is going the opposite direction and saying fifth wheel living in retirement sounds good to her


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

MuskyFan said:


> Posed this question to my wife. She replied that they are born that way, it's always with them. As they grow up and mature they realize they don't need to keep a lid on and can let people know how they feel. They get tired of the crap said to them or put on them and learn to stand up for themselves. She says it's normal, we're the ones who think they're crazy. lol


I think it's because they've been riding the "Estrogen Dragon" since puberty! And when the Estrogen Dragon flies away you think things might get calmer. Think again! 



lustofcrappies said:


> Well sometimes as men I think we need to stop and look at ourselves and see how crazy we are. It is definitely a different type of crazy but we have the issues too and they keep coming back lol


For most of us our craziness seems to peak in our late teens, early 20's. After that, most of us mellow nicely.


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

buckeyebowman said:


> I think it's because they've been riding the "Estrogen Dragon" since puberty! And when the Estrogen Dragon flies away you think things might get calmer. Think again!
> 
> 
> 
> For most of us our craziness seems to peak in our late teens, early 20's. After that, most of us mellow nicely.


I agree with that. I did say it's a different kind of crazy


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I agree wholeheartedly with what you have to say, every single one of you.
I've decided, it's time for me to go. No use avoiding it, I'm going NOW..............
Catfishin'... that is.........it's the right time of night. See ya tomorrow







. --Tim


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

fastwater said:


> ^^^ THIS ! ^^^
> 
> ...and yes, there are a few advantages of not hearing as good when we get older.


That's a fact I get tired of hearing her b----h cause it worse since we're old


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

That's all they do is b___h and spend money


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

slimdaddy45 said:


> That's a fact I get tired of hearing her b----h cause it worse since we're old


Pretend your hearing is going south. 
Every time she's griping, when she gets done with a long winded rant, ask her what she just said. But you have to have a serious look on your face when you ask her.
Guess where I learned this trick. From my wife!!!
It's called 'selective hearing'. I can be face to face with her and tell her something and the next day she'll swear I never said anything to her.
But she can be upstairs asleep and me downstairs and can hear me tell someone something I don't want her to hear. 
Always told her that if she wanted to, she could hear a rat pee on cotton.

She wants me to get hearing aids...nope!
That would be like paying someone to kick me in the canasta's.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

I think they're all crazy, however I do feel if God made anything better he kept it for himself.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Tyler8866 said:


> That's all they do is b___h and spend money


Sucks to be you.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tyler8866 said:


> That's all they do is b___h and spend money


Glad my wife doesn't have a fishing habit.......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Glad my wife doesn't have a fishing habit.......


...or hunting habits.
But I'm still not getting those hearing aids.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Guys...you don't know what ya got till it's gone...lost mine of 25 years to a sub-arachnoid stroke a year and a half ago at the age of 53...not a day goes by that I don't think of her, not looking for pitty just throwing my situation out there...you married her for a reason


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

All I have to say is take your wife and your dog and lock them both in the trunk of your car. Come back an hour later and open the trunk. See which of the two is the happiest to see you.


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Good God yes!!!


----------



## fishgod (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow my wife of 20 years texted me 2 months ago basically telling me she didn't want to be with me anymore I'm like wtf I work, cook, clean,do the laundry she doesn't do **** so yes women definitely loose there sanity as they get older!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow said:


> Something like this ?............
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp2AtK11ynE
> 
> 
> ...


Great song and singer!


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

fishgod said:


> Wow my wife of 20 years texted me 2 months ago basically telling me she didn't want to be with me anymore I'm like wtf I work, cook, clean,do the laundry she doesn't do **** so yes women definitely loose there sanity as they get older!


Sorry to hear that fishgod. I hope you find someone new that makes Kate Upton look ugly! Best of luck to you.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I dunno about crazier but most that I know definetly get hotter!


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Where u from lol


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

bridgeman said:


> Guys...you don't know what ya got till it's gone...lost mine of 25 years to a sub-arachnoid stroke a year and a half ago at the age of 53...not a day goes by that I don't think of her, not looking for pitty just throwing my situation out there...you married her for a reason


I feel for ya I lost my 1st one in 99 we was together 19 yrs she had a heart attack while I was on the road now she was a great woman wished she was still with me but the one I got now turned into a bit--er so I block her out a lot or I go to the shed and piddle with stuff or tinker on my boat


----------



## Tall Paul (Jan 14, 2015)

A man will marry a woman thinking she'll never change. A woman will marry a man thinking she can change him. Both are wrong.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Tall Paul said:


> A man will marry a woman thinking she'll never change. A woman will marry a man thinking she can change him. Both are wrong.


Amen. 

It's happened to me twice. 

And yes I believe they do get crazier when they get older, but what are you supposed to do? Can't live with em', and can't live without em'.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I thank the Lord that I've got a wonder wife.. we do think differently, and I will be honest that sometimes I have no idea how/why she thinks the way she does sometimes???? But I'm glad she thinks differently than me, she has saved me multiple times from making bad decisions....


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Number 3 where ever she might be, I send a prayer for her poor husband. I truly feel sorry for the guy. She was a red headed, green eyed German. A prettier woman never lived. A face and body that those special dreams are made of. Three things she loved to do, fight, ___, and cook. And she excelled in all 3. We were on our porch one evening talking and she hit me with her fist and knocked me off the porch and through a row of hedges. Last time I saw her we went to Germany to visit her family. First Sunday there it was her 2 brothers, a sister in law of hers and herself having a free for all knock down drag out in the yard. I went inside tossed her passport behind a cabinet and went out and caught ride to the airport. That was over 40 years ago and I doubt if she has improved mentally since..Between her and no.2, I can say I have been cussed at in about 6 languages, as both would start babbling in other languages when they got po'ed..


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Merle Haggard has a song about it....I believe the song is, I think Ill just stay here and drink


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

That's a loaded question and that is all I have to say...


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

lustofcrappies said:


> Merle Haggard has a song about it....I believe the song is, I think Ill just stay here and drink


I love that music the last couple minutes of that song...


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Fact. Yes they do! This morning I was
Accused for sleep walking and taking a whiz outside her bedroom. I told her she's fricken nuts and I knew that I didn't do it. We argued for 20 minutes trying to prove I was innocent. So I left the house pissed off and decided to go to work and do some paperwork.
1hr later she text me and said I was off the hook on this one and she had forgot that one of the cats got sick outside her door.
Yes they get crazier each and every day


----------

